# hello from san bernardino



## cup of joe (Apr 14, 2009)

hi i'm a new grower, hows everyone? i welcome tips and advice even critcism.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 14, 2009)

welcome to RIU bro!


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 14, 2009)

thanx. looking forwrd to learning lots.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 14, 2009)

Get growing man, your gonna love it...the more the better to overgrow our gov.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 14, 2009)

Awesome, I'm in the SB area as well. This area needs more growers so we can start a co-op.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 14, 2009)

Im close, I think the areas I live in qualify as san fernando valley, or la county shit i dont know...I like to see growers in socal, socal should be just like norcal...


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 14, 2009)

SoCal's a bit different from NorCal, but the people are mostly the same.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 14, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> SoCal's a bit different from NorCal, but the people are mostly the same.


 yeah i meant I just think the marijuana and medical marijuana scene should be just as big out in socal, id like to see another version of the emerald triangle out here, towns in socal where like 80% of the people grow...that would be awesome


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 14, 2009)

The scene isn't as big out here in SoCal because the politicians still have their heads up their redneck asses.

Especially Riverside, San Bernardino, Redlands, Calimesa, and Yucaipa.


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah i'm planning a good size set up. i have a bomb shelter with really goo venilation system and a built in water supply, and electricity!!! its basically a giant hydroponic room!


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah i'm planning a good size set up. i have a bomb shelter with really good venilation system and a built in water supply, and electricity!!! its basically a giant hydroponic room!


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 14, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> The scene isn't as big out here in SoCal because the politicians still have their heads up their redneck asses.
> 
> Especially Riverside, San Bernardino, Redlands, Calimesa, and Yucaipa.


 yeah your dead on with that...there are definitly still some small cities and areas that lean heavy to the right...I predict all of california will become a super mega marijuana nation of its own, nawww just a dream


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 14, 2009)

Shit man if you've got a bomb shelter with water supply and whatnot run solid DWC in that mofo. I'll even help you set that baby up with buckets made mad cheap and easy!


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 14, 2009)

whats dwc? yea its a pretty sick spot. i have a vaporizer set up in there i only have one plant. its about an inch right now lol but its growing quick. gota start somewhere. its pretty much a rain forest in there.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 14, 2009)

hello from san fernando.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 14, 2009)

DWC = Deep Water Culture, AKA Bubble Buckets.

If you want an idea of how bad-ass DWC is, I point you to my vimeo account - check all my test basil DWC videos from start to finish.

http://vimeo.com/kalikitsune/videos

Enjoy!


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey im down in the IE area too. Im up for starting a co-op


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 15, 2009)

AKRevo47 said:


> Hey im down in the IE area too. Im up for starting a co-op


 ME TOO


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like we need to have ourselves a little pow-wow.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 15, 2009)

We should start a SoCal group on RUI, and hells yeah kalikitsune...


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 15, 2009)

KaliKitsune said:


> Sounds like we need to have ourselves a little pow-wow.


Definitely, I have a few strains but not alot of bud itself. Im getting some bubble bags this weekend and taking a food handler class to make some edibles. I got the 'credentials' from OU too so if youre really up to this PM me sometime and maybe work somethign out...


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 15, 2009)

AKRevo47 said:


> Definitely, I have a few strains but not alot of bud itself. Im getting some bubble bags this weekend and taking a food handler class to make some edibles. I got the 'credentials' from OU too so if youre really up to this PM me sometime and maybe work somethign out...


 Ive done a lot of research on OU, but can you describe what its like...which location, la or oakland? It was well worth it right? I dont wanna drop $400 for nothing...


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 15, 2009)

Shit I've got the food handler's license.


----------



## wasted roots (Apr 15, 2009)

Whats up^ guys..... Good to see some Inland people on here..
hope too hear from you sooon?


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 15, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> Ive done a lot of research on OU, but can you describe what its like...which location, la or oakland? It was well worth it right? I dont wanna drop $400 for nothing...


 
I went to the LA location for the basic seminar and Ill say this; the growing class was shitty if you already know the basics but the legal/politics classes are really informative. I definitely know how to deal with police alot better now and theres alot of interesting history they get into. Then they go into cooking and making tinctures and all that. They talk about starting the business and paying taxes and being legit about everything. I paid the $250 for the basic class but iim not really sure I want to pay for the advanced except if I start to get into the actual business of this.

I think the Oakland class would be better. they have an actual grow room you can check out and they have some more prominent lecturers like richard lee or tommy chong


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 15, 2009)

AKRevo47 said:


> I went to the LA location for the basic seminar and Ill say this; the growing class was shitty if you already know the basics but the legal/politics classes are really informative. I definitely know how to deal with police alot better now and theres alot of interesting history they get into. Then they go into cooking and making tinctures and all that. They talk about starting the business and paying taxes and being legit about everything. I paid the $250 for the basic class but iim not really sure I want to pay for the advanced except if I start to get into the actual business of this.
> 
> I think the Oakland class would be better. they have an actual grow room you can check out and they have some more prominent lecturers like richard lee or tommy chong


 Yeah I think ill do exactly what you did, take the basic, then if I wanna go further I will....I hear you can become a OU Intern, that would be a good way to get thrown into the mmj business community fast...so do you think you could get hired by a despensary more easily now with the basic seminar credentials?


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 15, 2009)

Zig Zag Zane said:


> Yeah I think ill do exactly what you did, take the basic, then if I wanna go further I will....I hear you can become a OU Intern, that would be a good way to get thrown into the mmj business community fast...so do you think you could get hired by a despensary more easily now with the basic seminar credentials?


I think thats the best way to go about it. Ive seen and heard alot of dispensaries having their employees complete the course to continue working there. Im sure it wouldnt hurt to have that certification if you did apply. They do teach you how to 'budtend' also.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, the test is long as hell. It took me nearly 5 hours to complete, I was a little medicated it doing though, but I passed


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 15, 2009)

AKRevo47 said:


> Oh, the test is long as hell. It took me nearly 5 hours to complete, I was a little medicated it doing though, but I passed


 Yeah as much as ive learned by simply being on RIU, and growin for a couple years, Im not worried about how I will do, if its a marijuana school then id go above and beyond!


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 15, 2009)

im in socal and a med user i would be interested in that o.university course if it helped involve me in the cannabis industry as thats my current goal. as it is a passion for me and i feel i feel its a worthwhile profession that helps people.


----------



## AKRevo47 (Apr 15, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> im in socal and a med user i would be interested in that o.university course if it helped involve me in the cannabis industry as thats my current goal. as it is a passion for me and i feel i feel its a worthwhile profession that helps people.


 
Click on the OU icon in my sig to check it out. They have classes in Los angeles too. They teach you alot about running a dispensary and starting your business but most of that is covered in the advanced seminar (you have to take the basic first for the politics/legal)


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks...........


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 15, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> im in socal and a med user i would be interested in that o.university course if it helped involve me in the cannabis industry as thats my current goal. as it is a passion for me and i feel i feel its a worthwhile profession that helps people.


 Man thats my goal too, I dont wanna be or think im going to become rich, wouldnt mind it tho, but I just want to help patients get their medicine, and I just want to be in the medical marijuana industry, I dont think anything else would make me happy, nothing interests me more than marijuana/growing these days...


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 15, 2009)

now is the time to find a niche in the industry.


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 15, 2009)

im down too but today i mourn the loss of my one and only plant that i named kim kardashian...... moment of silence please.............


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 15, 2009)

Plant MORE JOE! lol rip kim


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 15, 2009)

for sure just waitn for rest of seeds to germinate.....


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 16, 2009)

where would you guys recommend getting seeds from?


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 16, 2009)

I generally use bagseed for playing around and learning. If you can find any in Cali, that is.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 16, 2009)

kim kardashian is a whore and not that hot your plant died because it was offended by that naming maybe call it jessica alba or some other chicks name. anyways there are seeds like popcorn in cali.


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 16, 2009)

yea the next will be named salma heyek doesnt get much hotter than that.... Its just hard to come by seeds that im looking for, i don't wanna grow stress, i'll take anything but that.... maybe some og kush.....


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 16, 2009)

cup of joe said:


> yea the next will be named salma heyek doesnt get much hotter than that.... Its just hard to come by seeds that im looking for, i don't wanna grow stress, i'll take anything but that.... maybe some og kush.....


 well, technically, there is no such thing as stress seeds, just male and female...stress(shwag etc.) is just male plants or female plants that got super pollinated and seedy, so any bagseed can turn into something beautiful and amazing, and you have to add genetics into that, but still no such thing as female stress ya dig...anyway my first ever grow was bagseed(1 plant), and it turned out damn good even though I did everything wrong lol


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 17, 2009)

really... so i guess it really shows, the rookieness lol. thats good to know, thanx i always just thought of it as a type all its own.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 17, 2009)

mexi brick weed(stress) is that way because its improperly dried crushed for shipping and profit and given no love overall. an expert grower who grows the seeds from a low grade product would end up with much better buds than the product that the seeds came from.


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 17, 2009)

Dont worry joe we were all rookies at once, I mean, I used to think it took more than 1 seed for a plant! lmao


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 18, 2009)

hey i thought that too!!! a friend told me you had to plant like 3 together. what a friend... lol


----------



## Zig Zag Zane (Apr 18, 2009)

I think everyone thought that before they grew, that was like 4 years ago I thought that haha


----------



## 420Swagg (Apr 19, 2009)

Wut it do homie! im 4rm victorville


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 19, 2009)

hey kali what type of soil would you recommend for seedlings. how long do i leave the lights on? and are there any special plant foods i can give?


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 19, 2009)

what up 420 swag


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 19, 2009)

cup of joe said:


> hey kali what type of soil would you recommend for seedlings. how long do i leave the lights on? and are there any special plant foods i can give?


I recommend a soil that has drainage and practically no nutrients in it. If you can find regular topsoil with some perlite or vermiculite added, you're good to go for starting your seedlings. Seedlings should get about 20 hours of light - some prefer leaving the lights on 24/0.

Don't give your seedlings any nutrients for the first couple of weeks of life. Wait until they have about 4-6 nodes, then give a very gentle nutrient application, and watch and see how they react.


----------



## Stillbuzzin (Apr 19, 2009)

Glad to see everyone. Need all the info we can get. Never get to much


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 19, 2009)

learning should only stops when your dead.


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 22, 2009)

*working on a new custom grow box!!! Any suggestions on different features it should have for the best results. Thinking of running small pvc lines for water supply, maybe even water misters... *


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 22, 2009)

What lighting are you going to run in the box?


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure yet im still in the drawing up stages. What would you recomend. I watched a few of your videos on the bubble bucket, so i know you know what your doing.


----------



## cup of joe (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm heading to the hardware store right now to see what i can come up with.


----------



## KaliKitsune (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, I have an idea for a vertical T5HO grow, if you want to try it out and give it a shot you're more than welcome to.







Each square ideally would be 1.5x1.5' or so, and you'd have to have the bulbs ideally about 12-15" from the bottom of the box to compensate for pot height. You could use T8 or T12 in this configuration as well.


----------

